# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Ρόκα επιτρέπεται;;

## fadom1

Παιδιά θέλω να σας ρωτήσω αν κάνει να βάζω ρόκα στα καναρίνια μου. Έχω αρκετή στο μπαλκόνι μου και ξέρω πως έχει αρκετές βταμνες και άλλα..  δε νομίζω να είναι τοξική για τα πουλιά;;;

----------


## kaveiros

Για τους παπαγάλους κάνει σίγουρα, για τα καναρίνια με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση στο google βλέπω ότι κάνει και ότι τους αρέσει κιόλας, αν θες όμως περίμενε να σου απαντήσουν καλύτερα τα παιδιά που ασχολούνται με τα καναρίνια για να είμαστε σίγουροι :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Η ΡΟΚΑ ειναι το φυτο eruca sativa 


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A1%...CF%84%CF%8C%29
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eruca_sativa
http://laspistasteria.wordpress.com/2008/04/11/rok/

δινεται ανετα σαν χορταρικο οσο αφορα το φυλλωμα αλλα δεν το προτεινω καθολου ως σπορο .οπως ισως καταλαβατε απο το επισημο ονομα της ,ο σπορος εχει μεγαλη περιεκτικοτητα σε ερουκικο οξυ 

http://www.phcog.com/article.asp?iss...08;aulast=Ugur

All the samples analyzed were found to contain quite *high amounts of  erucic acid ranging between 46.64-54.79%*, followed by oleic  (17.86-19.95%), palmitic (7.25-10.97%), linoleic (4.23-9.72%), and  linolenic (1.98-3.01%) acids

ανηκει σαν φυτο στην ιδια οικογενεια με την ελαιοκραμβη (rape seed ) .ετσι ενω ειναι φαρμακευτικο φυτο με αποδεδειγμενες θετικες επιδρασεις στο συκωτι του εκχυλισματος των φυλλων του (leaves ) ,το εκχυλισμα των σπορων του μαλλον εχει αντιθετα αποτελεσματα 

http://www.jofamericanscience.org/jo...11_381_389.pdf

From these results we concluded that, Eruca sativa ethanolic extract of leaves was better than ethanolic extract of seeds and petroleum ether extract of seed (oil) in the prophylactic study. Since in prophylactic study glucoraphanine(produced by glucoerucin) which found in* Eruca sativa seeds* activates phase 1 enzyme (CYP2E1) which in turn activates ethanol metabolism to *produce free radicals and more toxic products,* despite giving a beneficial effect in treatment study.

----------


## fadom1

ευχαριστώ πολύ.. Καλα εγώ για τα φύλα το θέλω.. Ξέρω πως βοηθά στην αποτοξνωση και στη καλλή λειτουργεία του συκοτιού και πως έχει βιτ Α Ε ενώ κάποιοι λένε πως βοηθά και στην καλλή απορόφση του ασβεστίου.. Οπότε βάζω άνετα, όπως τα άλλα λαχανικά..

----------


## giocakis

Δηλαδη δινουμε στα καναρινια μας και στα ιθαγενη μας ροκα και μπροκολο ( τα φυλλα τους ) ελευθερα ???  2 φορες την εβδομαδα ειναι καλα??

----------


## jk21

δινουμε ελευθερα .αν τις υπολοιπες  3-5 μερες δινεις αλλα πχ τσουκνιδα ,ζωχο κλπ ναι 2 μερες απο αυτα αρκουν .αν δεν δινεις αλλα τοτε 5 μερες χορταρικο ειναι απαραιτητο και οταν τα συνηθισεις σταδιακα ,ακομα και καθε μερα .αυτη ειναι η δικια μου θεση ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ και το εχω δικαιολογησει σε αλλα παρομοια θεματα .ειδικα σε πουλια λευκου παραγοντα το μπροκολο και ειδικα τα φυλλα του για την βιταμινη α πρεπει να ειναι απο τα χορταρικα που ειναι καλο  να βρισκονται σε σχεδον σταθερη βαση στο σιτηρεσιο

----------


## ria

περισυ ειχα φυτεψει σε μια ζαρντινιερα και εδινα και γω ροκα στα καναρινακια μου...την τρωγανε πολυ λαιμαργα μπορω να πω...δημητρη δεν ηξερα οτι και η τσουκνιδα ειναι ευεργετικη..!!

----------


## parrotlet breeding

> περισυ ειχα φυτεψει σε μια ζαρντινιερα και εδινα και γω ροκα στα καναρινακια μου...την τρωγανε πολυ λαιμαργα μπορω να πω...δημητρη δεν ηξερα οτι και η τσουκνιδα ειναι ευεργετικη..!!


Ρόκα, καρότα και σπόρους φυτρώματος φυτεύω συνεχώς σε ζαρτινιέρες στο μπαλκόνι μου και έτσι έχω συνεχώς διαθέσιμα φτηνά και ολόφρεσκα λαχανικά, και φυσικά χωρίς καθόλου φυτοφάρμακα!!! Σε γεωπονικά μαγαζιά θα βρείτε σίγουρα πολλά είδη σπόρων που μπορείτε να φυτέψετε σε γλάστρες στο μπαλκόνι σας. Είναι μία πολύ καλή ιδέα αυτή!

----------


## jk21

*

Τσουκνίδα και σέλινο.*


*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*



οπως θα δεις και στα δυο λινκ παραπανω ,η αξια της τσουκνιδας ειναι δεδομενη , τοσο θρεπτικα ,οσο και με αποδειξεις αφου τα πουλια την προτιμουν στη φυση

----------


## fadom1

μιας που λες για εκχύλισμα, μπορούμε να το βάλουμε στο μείγμα με ρίγανη και σκόρδο που μας έχεις πει Δημήτρη, που είναι για να προλαμβάνουμε εντερικά προβλήμαρα; έτσι ώστε να έχει μία μιο συνδασμένη δράση..;;

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις στην αποξηραμενη μορφη ,η απαντηση ειναι εδω
*Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή*αν εννοεις εκχυλισμα σε γλυκερινη ή εκχυμα της τσουκνιδας οπως εχω παρουσιασει και με τα βοτανα που λες ,σαφως μπορεις και με εκεινο τον τροπο.παντως εμενα αυτη την εποχη σχεδον 1 το πολυ 2 πουλια καταναλωνουν ολοκληρο φρεσκο κλαρι μεσα σε μια μερα .κατι υπολοιματα απο κοτσανι μενει .την αποξηραμενη μορφη διαλεξτε την (σε καθε φυτο ) για τις εποχες που δεν το βρισκουμε φρεσκο στη φυση

η δεδομενη περιεκτικοτητα της σε βιτ Κ και η γνωστη αιμοστατικη της δραση (της τσουκνιδας ) σε ροη αιματος απο τη μυτη  ,μαλλον την κανει οτι πρεπει για περιπτωσεις λοιμωξεων των εντερων απο κοκκιδια και σκουληκια και μειωση των προβληματων τρυπηματων των εντερων απο αυτα  (ας μην ξεφυγουμε βεβαια αλλο απο την ροκα ! )

----------


## vag21

υπαρχει καποιο post που ειναι συγκεντρωμενα τα χορταρικα που μπορουμε να δινουμε στα πουλια μας?

----------


## jk21

συγκεντρωμενα σε ενα θεμα με αναλυτικα στοιχεια για το καθενα οχι .στις ενοτητες της διατροφης ειτε στα καναριναι ειτε στους παπαγαλους ,θα βρεις θεματα για το καθενα ξεχωριστα απο καποια που αναφερω μαζεμενα σχετικα σε (μαντεψε ποιον )
*Λάχανο στα καναρίνια*<< ... η  κοκκινη πιπερια για την βιταμινη Α και οχι μονο ,το τριμμενο καροτο ,το  μπροκολο και κυριως τα φυλλα (και αυτο με ενα σωρο θετικα και φουλ  βιταμινη α ειδικα στα φυλλα  ),το ραδικι (το πικρο ) ,τον ταραξακο ,την  τσουκνιδα ,τον ζωχο  ,την αλσηνη (stellaria media ) ,την γλυστριδα (με  φουλ λιπαρα οξεα )  .... >>

----------


## stefos

Με αφορμή αυτό το νήμα , να ρωτησω ...,.......
Η ρόκα έχει  και. λουτεινη? 
Εχτες έδωσα στις καρδερίνες και την κατασπάραξαν στην κυριολεξία!!!!!
Όχι σπόρο ,χορταρικο απο λαϊκή ......

----------


## jk21

να αναφερω καταρχην το θεμα στο οποιο εχουμε συγκεντρωμενα τα χορταρικα

*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*γιατι τοτε ΄που ειχε γινει το θεμα δεν υπηρχε κατι ,για αυτο και η απαντηση ππου ειχα δωσει στο ποστ 13 



Απο και περα η ροκα ειναι και αυτη θρεπτικη 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/3025/2


με πολυ καλο προφιλ ω3 σε σχεση με ω6 και αρκετη βιτ Α , βιτ Κ και φολικο οξυ 


περι λουτεινης 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23794443




> A high variability was observed for the total carotenoids ranged from 16.2 to 275 µg g(-1) with* lutein as the main carotenoid*


https://books.google.gr/books?id=Dyf...lutein&f=false

(την δειχνει σε λουτεινη  ελαχιστα πιο κατω απο ζωχο και διπλασια απο μπροκολο  ,σχεδον αντιστοιχη και καλυτερη απο το περιβοητο kale !!!!  δεν το ηξερα ..... )

----------

